

The Conservative Hacker - mgunes
http://thesocietypages.org/cyborgology/2015/08/26/the-conservative-hacker/

======
hugh4
> The hacker label is, as Foucault might say, a “dubious unity.”

There's no such thing as "a unity". That doesn't make sense, perhaps you've
translated poorly from the French?

> The single phrase can barely contain its constituent multitude.

You seem to be having problems with singular vs plural here.

> Are hackers fundamentally conservative if not in intention, then in deed?

That doesn't seem like a sensible question.

> Such a question requires a working definition of hackers

True. It also, more importantly, requires a working definition of
"conservative", and this seems to be missing.

I shan't bother to go on.

